
Twitter acquires employee feedback tool Peer - preetish
http://venturebeat.com/2016/04/08/twitter-acquires-employee-feedback-tool-peer/
======
godzillabrennus
I guess before they fade away they want to know what their employees are
thinking?

Just kidding, we shall see a return of Twitter to growth in 2016 after Sanders
gets elected President.

